# Any Experience with Lohmanns?



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello all (new here)

I will soon be a proud owner of some Lohmann brown hens. I am quite keen to find out more about them, however, there's not much info on them out them besides them being excellent layers.

Do anyone of you have any experience or info about the breed? 

Thanks


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They are Hybrids bred for maximum egg laying and were developed as battery hens in Europe .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm is our encyclopedia when it comes to what is out there that is not well known.

Welcome to the forum. When you get your birds pics are always welcomed. It's one of the ways we all learn more about other breeds out there.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They are most likely similar to ISA,Shavers,Babcock etc.. and have multiple chickens used to create the final product.

ISA breeding scheme from Hendrix genetics to create the ISA brown.


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you very much nm and Robin, got them today.They are an excellent breed! they absolutely live up to their description. Couldn't be more chuffed. I've posted pics of them in the breeds and genetics topic.


----------

